# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  earthquake αυτοκινητου

## kulynyak

καλησπερα. εχω εναν ενισχυτη erthquake ο οποιος οπωσ επαιζε κανονικα εκανε μια μερα ταφ και βρομισε ολο το αυτ/το.. το ελυσα να δω τι γινεται μεσα και ειδα ενα τρανζιστορ καμενο.ειναι το K C4370 Y928. το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν το βισκω. μονο στο e-bay και παλι δεν ξερω αν ειναι ιδιο.. μπωρει καποιος να βοηθησει να το βρω?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Στην αρχή πήγα στο www.emsc-csem.org, αλλά μετά είδα το "*K C4370 Y928*".
Πρέπει να είναι τρανζίστορ ισχύος *2SC4370*, ζήτησέ το στα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών ανταλλακτικών. Ισως να κάνει και κάποιο αντίστοιχο. Ελεγξε αν το δικό σου είναι με μονωμένη ψήκτρα και πάρε παρόμοια για να μην μπλέξεις με έξτρα μονώσεις. Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το "αντίστοιχο" δώσε μας τους κωδικούς που βρήκες.
G

----------


## kulynyak

εχω βρει ενα τετοιο στο e-bay. το 1 εχει 7 ευρω... δεν ειναι πολυ ακριβο?? ξερετε μηπως καπου απο εδω?? μηπως υπαρχει καποιο αλλο που να ταιριαξει?

----------


## ultra

Σε ποιο σημειο βρισκεται αυτο το τρανζιστορ?

Μπορεις να βγαλεις καθαρες φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του ενισχυτη?

----------


## kulynyak

> Σε ποιο σημειο βρισκεται αυτο το τρανζιστορ?
> 
> Μπορεις να βγαλεις καθαρες φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του ενισχυτη?


ειναι πανω στην πλακετα.. δεν ειναι σε ψυχτρα.. φοτο 8α ανεβασω σε λιγο!!

----------


## kulynyak

> ειναι πανω στην πλακετα.. δεν ειναι σε ψυχτρα.. φοτο 8α ανεβασω σε λιγο!!


http://imageshack.us/g/522/dscn3579.jpg/

----------


## ultra

Αυτο που μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ειναι το ζευγος 2SA1306 και 2SC3298. 

Θα πρεπει ομως εκτος απο το καμμενο 2SC4370 να αλλαξεις και το 2SA1659.

Τα TIP35/36 τα κοιταξες ?

----------


## kulynyak

> Αυτο που μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ειναι το ζευγος 2SA1306 και 2SC3298. 
> 
> Θα πρεπει ομως εκτος απο το καμμενο 2SC4370 να αλλαξεις και το 2SA1659.
> 
> Τα TIP35/36 τα κοιταξες ?


ναι τα κοιταξα.. ειναι κανα 2 καμμενα..

----------


## ultra

τροφοδοτικο παγκου, κολητηρι, πολυμετρο, υπαρχουν?

----------


## kulynyak

> ναι τα κοιταξα.. ειναι κανα 2 καμμενα..


μια ερωτηση ακομα.. υπαρχουνε 4 ζευγη τετοια που ειπες.. πρεπει να αλαχτουνε ολα η μονο το ενα ζευγαρι?

----------


## kulynyak

τροφοδοτικο παγκου τι ενοεις??  τα υπολοιπα υπαρχουν

----------


## kulynyak

> τροφοδοτικο παγκου, κολητηρι, πολυμετρο, υπαρχουν?


τι ενοεις τροφοδοτικο παγκου?? τα υπολοιπα υπαρχουν...

----------


## ultra

πως μπορεις να δοκιμασεις τον ενισχυτη εκτος αυτοκινητου?

εννοω καποιο τροφοδοτικο 12V στα 3Α το λιγοτερο

----------


## kulynyak

> πως μπορεις να δοκιμασεις τον ενισχυτη εκτος αυτοκινητου?
> 
> εννοω καποιο τροφοδοτικο 12V στα 3Α το λιγοτερο


αα.. χρησιμοποιο μπαταρια αυτοκινητου για να τα δοκιμασω

----------


## ultra

Ωραια, κατ αρχην αλλαξε την ασφαλεια του ενισχυτη με μια μικρη στα 5Α η 10Α για να μην καει τιποτα παραπανω οσο δουλευεις.

Στην πρωτη φωτογραφια που ανεβασες, στην κατω δεξια μερια υπαρχουν δυο εξαρτηματα που στο τυπωμενο εχουν το συμβολο "D....)

ξεκολησε και απο τα δυο το μεσαιο τους ποδι, και βγαλτο στον αερα.

Ωπα, edit:

κοντα στην κλεμα που βγαινουν τα ηχεια εχει 3 ΜTP50N06, και διπλα τους ειναι αυτες οι διπλοδοιδοι που λεω.

Απο αυτες ξεκολα το μεσαιο ποδι, και βγαλτο στον αερα.

Αν μπερδευτηκες καπου, πες μου.

----------


## kulynyak

> Ωραια, κατ αρχην αλλαξε την ασφαλεια του ενισχυτη με μια μικρη στα 5Α η 10Α για να μην καει τιποτα παραπανω οσο δουλευεις.
> 
> Στην πρωτη φωτογραφια που ανεβασες, στην κατω δεξια μερια υπαρχουν δυο εξαρτηματα που στο τυπωμενο εχουν το συμβολο "D....)
> 
> ξεκολησε και απο τα δυο το μεσαιο τους ποδι, και βγαλτο στον αερα.
> 
> Ωπα, edit:
> 
> κοντα στην κλεμα που βγαινουν τα ηχεια εχει 3 ΜTP50N06, και διπλα τους ειναι αυτες οι διπλοδοιδοι που λεω.
> ...


αυτα που μιαζουν με τρανζιστορ??

----------


## ultra

ναι αυτα, γραψε καλου κακου ποιος ειναι ο τυπος τους, μην κανουμε κανενα λαθος.

----------


## kulynyak

> ναι αυτα, γραψε καλου κακου ποιος ειναι ο τυπος τους, μην κανουμε κανενα λαθος.


ειναι c25/02n

----------


## ultra

Κατι παραπανω γραφει .

Τα εξαρτηματα που λεω ειναι αυτα στον κυκλοearthquake1.jpg

----------


## kulynyak

> Κατι παραπανω γραφει .
> 
> Τα εξαρτηματα που λεω ειναι αυτα στον κυκλοearthquake1.jpg


ναι αυτα ειναι... το μεσαιο  το ξεκολαμε.. και με αυτο τι γινεται??

----------


## ultra

Συνεδεσε το (-) της μπαταριας στην αντιστοιχη κλεμα του ενισχυτη.

Με πολυ προσοχη, ακουμπα το (+), αλλα να εισαι προετοιμασμενος να το τραβηξεις αν δεις οτι τραβαει πολυ ρευμα.

----------


## kulynyak

> Συνεδεσε το (-) της μπαταριας στην αντιστοιχη κλεμα του ενισχυτη.
> 
> Με πολυ προσοχη, ακουμπα το (+), αλλα να εισαι προετοιμασμενος να το τραβηξεις αν δεις οτι τραβαει πολυ ρευμα.


ναι αλλα μηπως αυτο πρεπει να γινει αφου αλαξω τα tip.. τα εχω παραγγείλει οποτε περιμενουμε....

----------


## ultra

οχι, δεν ειναι απαραιτητο, γι αυτο αλλωστε σου ζητησα να σηκωσεις στον αερα το μεσαιο ποδι απο τις δυο διπλοδιοδους.

το θεμα ειναι να δουμε τι αλλο εχει καει.

για δες, τραβαει πολυ ρευμα οταν ακουμπησεις στην πλεμα το (+) ?

πες μου αν ειναι, να προχωρησουμε στο επομενο βημα.

----------


## kulynyak

> οχι, δεν ειναι απαραιτητο, γι αυτο αλλωστε σου ζητησα να σηκωσεις στον αερα το μεσαιο ποδι απο τις δυο διπλοδιοδους.
> 
> το θεμα ειναι να δουμε τι αλλο εχει καει.
> 
> για δες, τραβαει πολυ ρευμα οταν ακουμπησεις στην πλεμα το (+) ?
> 
> πες μου αν ειναι, να προχωρησουμε στο επομενο βημα.


ωραία έγινε αυτό,απο ρεύμα δεν έχει μεγάλη κατανάλωση.δεν τράβηξε πολύ.

----------


## ultra

Ωραια, για ακουμπα τωρα ενα καλωδιο απο τα +12V προς το remote.

Τι γινεται ?

----------


## kulynyak

> Ωραια, για ακουμπα τωρα ενα καλωδιο απο τα +12V προς το remote.
> 
> Τι γινεται ?


το είχα απο πριν έτσι..

----------


## ultra

επικινδυνο, αλλα μαλλον εισαι τυχερος.

Γυρνα τωρα το πολυμετρο σου στο DC, και βαλε τον μαυρο ακροδεκτη σε ενα (-) της εξοδου των ηχειων.

Το (+) ακουμπησε το με προσοχη στο μεσαιο ποδι απο την διπλοδιοδο που εχεις σηκωσει.

Τι γραφει?

----------


## kulynyak

εχω αυτο το πολυμετρο αλλα δεν βλεπω να εχει καπου dc. μονο το φυσακι κατω για το μαυρο... αυτο εχω http://www.google.gr/imgres?q=mastec...1t:429,r:3,s:0

----------


## ultra

καπου γυρνας τον περιστροφικο διακοπτη προς ενα συμβολο "V-"

----------


## kulynyak

ναι η επιλογη αυτη ειναι για ρευμα...

----------


## ultra

απο την θεση OFF, γυρνα το δυο κλικ αριστερα.

Βαλτο στους πολους της μπαταριας σου.

Μετρας 12V?

----------


## kulynyak

μου εβγαλε 030 σε αλο καναλι 018

----------


## ultra

εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις βαλει τον μαυρο ακροδεκτη στην γειωση?

Ο κοκκινος παει στο σηκωμενο ποδι της διοδου.

----------


## kulynyak

ναι στο πλην των ηχειων...

----------


## ultra

δηλαδη το ενα σηκωμενο ποδι της διπλοδιοδου εχει 30V και το αλλο 18?

----------


## kulynyak

λοιπον.. 0.03 το 1 και 0.40 το αλλο

----------


## ultra

earthquake2.jpgΣε αυτα τα σημεια, τι ταση εχεις? (βαλε το μαυρο ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου στο (-) της μπαταριας, και τον κοκκινο στα σημεια).

Το μεγαλο ολοκληρωμενο εκει κοντα, ειναι το TL494? Αν οχι ποιο ειναι?

----------


## kulynyak

> earthquake2.jpgΣε αυτα τα σημεια, τι ταση εχεις? (βαλε το μαυρο ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου στο (-) της μπαταριας, και τον κοκκινο στα σημεια).
> 
> Το μεγαλο ολοκληρωμενο εκει κοντα, ειναι το TL494? Αν οχι ποιο ειναι?


ειναι 0.18

----------


## ultra

αυτο το εξαρτημα ποιο ειναι? τι γραφει πανω?earth.jpg

----------


## kulynyak

> αυτο το εξαρτημα ποιο ειναι? τι γραφει πανω?earth.jpg


μισο λεπτακι παω μια απο την αρχη γατ η ασφαλεα δεν ητανε καλα κουμπομενη και το εδα τωρα

----------


## ultra

για δες, γιατι φαινεται οτι δεν εχει ταση το τροφοδοτικο, να μην ψαχνουμε αδικα.

----------


## kulynyak

33.1 ενα πανω στο ποδαρακι τωδ διοδων... εκε που μου σημαδεψες  εναι 0.2 
τωρα αυτο για το εξαρτημα δεν σε καταλαβα

----------


## ultra

το αλλο ποδαρακι?

----------


## kulynyak

> το αλλο ποδαρακι?


32.8 einai to allo

----------


## ultra

και τα δυο ειναι θετικα?

Μηπως το ενα ειναι αρνητικο?

----------


## kulynyak

> και τα δυο ειναι θετικα?
> 
> Μηπως το ενα ειναι αρνητικο?


ναι εχεισ δικιο

----------


## ultra

τελεια. Αυτο δειχνει οτι το τροφοδοτικο δουλευει. 

Γιατι λειπει ενα mosfet απο την πλακετα?

----------


## kulynyak

> τελεια. Αυτο δειχνει οτι το τροφοδοτικο δουλευει. 
> 
> Γιατι λειπει ενα mosfet απο την πλακετα?


λειπουνε 2 τιπ και 1 μοσφετ ηταν σκασμενο

----------


## ultra

δυστυχως δεν φτανει να αλλαξεις μονο το ενα μοσφετ, θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις και τα 3, με ακριβως τον ιδιο τυπο.

Αν δεν βρεις ακριβως τα ιδια, θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις και τα αλλα 3 στην αλλη μερια της πλακετας.

----------


## kulynyak

γιατι ετσι?? γιατι δεν κανει? αλλα δεν νμιζω να ειναι ακριβα αυτα.. ειναι τα rfp 50N06

----------


## ultra

γιατι θα ξανακαει καποια στιγμη στα σιγουρα.

Δεν ειναι ακριβα.

Συγκεντρωσε ολα τα υλικα που χρειαζεσαι και κανε μια παραγγελια.

Οταν τα εχεις στα χερια σου, τα ξαναλεμε.

----------


## kulynyak

να σε ρωτησω αυτα τα mosfet ειναι τρανζιστορ?? και πως τα μετραμε αν ειναι καμενα?? εχω και αλλον εναν ενισχυτη ο οποιος εχει προοβλημα με αυτα.. να ξερω αμα ειναι να τα αλαξω ολα

----------


## ultra

απαντησα στο αλλο thread που ανοιξες

----------


## kulynyak

> απαντησα στο αλλο thread που ανοιξες


ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τον χρονο σου!!!!

----------


## ultra

παρακαλω.

----------


## grand

παιδια καλησπερα.
 εχω ενα earthquake t200w4 και πριν κανα χρονο ειχα κανει μια μ@%@κια(βιαστικες κινησεις). ο συγκεκριμενος ενισχυτης ειναι τετρακαναλος και ειχε πανω γεφυρομενα δυο ηχεια εταζιερας(δηλ 2καναλια για ενα ηχειο). εγω ο εξυπνος :Brick wall:  συνδεσα δυο κορνες πανω στην ιδια συνδεσμολογια(δηλ εκει που ηταν συνδεμενα τα καλωδια των ηχειων προσθεσα και τα καλωδια της κορνας! το αποτελεσμα? Ο ενισχυτης εκανε παρασητα/σκρατσαρισμα/χριτς χρατς 
Εβγαλα τις κορνες τα ιδια,συδεσα αλλα ηχεια τα ιδια. μεχρι που εβαλα εναν αλλο ευκαιρο ενισχυτη και ολα  οκ! Εκτοτε αυτος ο ενισχυτης εμεινε στην αποθηκη και αγορασα αλλο(spl dynamics)
  Επειδη τωρα ηθελα να βαλω ενα wooferaki πισω ηθελα να ρωτησω αν η βλαβη ειναι επισκευασιμη γιατι λυπαμαι να τον πεταξω. τον ανοιξα αλλα δεν ειδα τιποτα μαυρισμενο

οποια βοηθεια καλοδεχουμενη παιδια
ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των πρωτερων!!

----------

